# Remember when..



## Zack Barresse (Sep 11, 2004)

Remember when, 3 years ago, almost 3 thousand Americans died.  The morning of September 11th, 2001.  Do you remember what you were doing that day?  When you heard what happened.  When you watched the video.  I do.  All too well, in vivid detail.

We lost 343 fire fighter's that day.  The single most devestating day in fire service history.  Triple the average deaths in one year; all in one day, over the span of a few hours.  The digging went on for days, looking for any survivors.

I would like to take this opportunity to remember the fallen of that day, the sacrifice that they made, just to try and save some lives.  They did not die for no reason.  Their reason lives on in me, and you, and every other person who tries to preserve what we know today as freedom.  The right to choose, live, vote, give and love.  I am living their ultimate sacrifice which they paid with their very lives.  I am proud to be a fire fighter, proud to be an American, proud to love my family and give 110% every day of my life.  Every day is a gift.  Do not make their sacrifice for naught.

I hope you all enjoy your day, and remember.  Don't ever forget.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Zack for the words and for your service.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 12, 2004)

I was in the shower and heard that a plane had crashed into the WTC.  I thought it must have been a Cessna or something, (as I remember when a commuter helicopter crashed into the PanAm building when I was growing up).  When I got out I turned on CNN and realized that it wasn't.  Just then the second one hit.  I called my boss and told him that I wasn't coming in until I had checked on my family, as my sister lived only a few blocks from there at the time.

I finally got a hold of them and everyone was safe and sound, at home uptown.  My sister had been on her way to the subway near the WTC when she saw the first plane hit.  She turned around and walked uptown to my Dad's office.  Thinking about it right now still brings up tears of sadness and anger.

My heart goes out to the folks who so willingly put their lives on the line to protect us day in and day out, with little regard to their own safety or well being.  I am not a professional firefighter like Zack, just a volunteer, but I know what it means to just be willing enough to sacrifice yourself for someone else.  THANK YOU!  People like that are truly a blessing to us all and an honor to know!  Never forget the sacrifices that so few make for so many!

As for the reprehensible fother muckers responsibile for acts like 9/11, Sudan, Israel, Russia, etc., your time will come.  There will be a day when the world will collectively acknowledge that such behavior against ANYONE just isn't right.  To quote a friend of mine who was an Air Cav pilot (Cobra's and Apaches), "You can run, but you'll just die tired..."  

Thank you Zack, not just for reminding us, but for doing what you do; the world is a better place for it.  

Take care,

Smitty


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 14, 2004)

I know it's a bit after the event but I'd just like to add my thoughts on that day.

I was at work and news came through in bits - it was only when I got home that I realised what had happened.

My wife's relations moved to Maine from Washington DC a few years ago, but still do some business in New York.  When we finally contacted them, they told us that they had been staying in the hotel just beneath WTC but had left on the morning of September 11th.  Incredible.  They were truly lucky - others were not.

My wife and I had visited the US some years ago and were fortunate enough to have been to the top of the WTC.  I must have taken about a dozen rolls of film from there - it was amazing.  I think about that trip and still find it hard to believe that the towers are gone.

To do what Zack and his colleagues do, day after day, amazes me, probably because I would never have the guts to do that.

And I will never forget that day.


----------

